# Sweet dreams, Sugarlump <3



## chloe201392 (Aug 24, 2016)

So this morning I unexpectedly lost my bunny Sugarlump. I'd gone to the garden to check on him and he was lethargic and sleeping outside which he never does. I put his food out for him and he wasn't remotely interested in it. I got him an emergency appointment with the vets who gave him an xray and discovered he had bloat... they attempted to treat the bloat however he wasn't strong enough to keep on going. 

I'm absolutely heartbroken, especially as there was no warning and happened in the space of a few hours. And more so because his buddy Mopsie is going to have to be without him. 

At least he's not in pain or discomfort now but just wish there were some warning signs so maybe I could have saved him. :'(

Sleep tight Sugarlump, love you forever and always. <3


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Aug 24, 2016)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## RavenousDragon (Aug 24, 2016)

I am so sorry. Sugarlump was so lucky to have to to love him.


----------



## pani (Aug 25, 2016)

Binky free, little Sugarlump.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 25, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. They can go downhill so fast sometimes and without any warning. Breaks our heart. Binky free and rest easy little man.:bunnyangel:


----------



## chloe201392 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you guys, Im still devastated &#128546; more worried about how the other bunny is going to be now xxx


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 29, 2016)

I am sorry for your loss Chloe
maybe in a little bit you can get your remaining bun a new friend...

Binky free Sugarlump!


----------



## HEM (Oct 6, 2016)

We are sorry for your loss
Sugarlump was beautiful
Hope Mopsie feels better after some time
Binky free Sugarlump


----------

